# do you feed goats once or twice a day



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Right now we are feeding our twice a day and did so becuase they had to be in the barn till the woods where fenced in. Now that they are in an area with lots of undergrowth and planty to eat will I be overfeeding them if I still feed them twice?


----------



## sungirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Are they milking or feeding kids?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Depends on how much you feed them.:cowboy:


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I feed mine once a day - since they have plenty of graze available. I'll start tapering them off the winter feed soon (it's snowing today - new record ) and then only the pregnant or milking does will get extra.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I feed the herd once a day but I fill all the feeders with enough alfalfa to last until the next day. I give treats of grain at feeding time. When they come into late pregnancy and/or milking we pull all those out to get on the milk stand to eat their grain twice a day though.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

Our milkers get fed when milked. Some once, some twice. Pg goats get fed once. Everybody else gets nada. They have plenty of browse.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

sungirl said:


> Are they milking or feeding kids?


 yes they have kids


----------



## Chinook (Mar 9, 2008)

We feed ours right after we milk too. Always twice a day. We like to keep hay in front of them at all times though. And they've never eaten too much.

Whichever way you choose though, I don't think it will matter to the goats that much as long as you watch them and can tell if they're getting too much or too little.


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

Momma hasn't been freely nursing her buck since he was disbudded. She'll only let him nurse during milking times. Sooo, I've been giving her grain 3 x's a day to get her to let him nurse. Am I teaching her bad habits or overfeeding her??? She gets free access to hay too, and is going out to browse a bit. The other thing I'm concerned about is that he doesn't seem full when she's empty, so is he getting enough milk at those 3 feedings? He won't take a bottle! I've stopped milking because I felt like I was taking his milk. Now am I lowering her production? OK - maybe I'm just worrying too much, but I'm a new goat momma...


----------



## Terre d'Esprit (Aug 31, 2004)

What is her condition? How old is the buckling? Are you sure she is not nursing him when you are not around? They are snackers-- they don't let them nurse very long, but they nurse often. What kind of goat is she? Dairy goats should look on the lean side (and mine is downright skinny looking) when they are in milk. My doe gets fed about 6 pounds of Kent Goat Milker feed a day, divided in half. Obviously, it's a "your mileage may vary" issue, but that will give you some idea. She is also nursing triplets, so that makes a difference.


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

I have no grazing room, just goats in different sized pens and different condition. Right now I would hate to have my goats eating local vegetation as it is ALL needed to hold the dirt down in spring winds. I feed alfalfa three times a day so they get fresh feed and waste less than twice a day feeding. So goes life in the desert.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks everyone for the imput. I think Ill just let them keep on eating 2 X a day unless I see them getting too big


----------

